# Found some autumn



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

About 10days ago, we took some time to drive around&#8230;
On the way to Yankee Meadow.




































Off Hwy 12


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. I liked the next to the last one the best. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

